# Swap Meet, Santa Rosa, CA



## tuscankid (Sep 2, 2014)

Swap Meet Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2014)

Ill be there. Who else is going? Ill have some smalls. Some front load headlights, a delta fat torpedo, some white walls on the cheap,  and a stingray that needs to go too. Oh and a great pair of dark blue drop centers with white pins that need to go also.


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2014)

Lots of prewar bikes and parts at this swap tomorrow.  I just saw a preview!!! Early 1930's motorbikes, ballooners, parts. Oh boy!!!!!! Cant wait!!!!


----------

